# me and my err....baby??? lol



## reptastic (Aug 24, 2011)

Since storm came out to take a few bites I figured why not take a few pics with him, I think he is still having growth spurts (geesh he is heavy lol) he appears to be a bit longer and heavier but without my tapemeasure I can't be certain, but I am certain he is pretty big for a yearling that hibernated nearly 6 mos.(for size referenceim 5'10 he is as long as from the top of my head to just above my knees)


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

looking great, storm is a beautiful tegu and coming along great! He seems pretty laxed, not one of my reptiles will ever stay that still for a picture eshh. Okay so now some rayne pics please .


----------



## reptastic (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, actually it took a while to get these pics because he kept trying to get down, once I got the kids out the room he calmed down lol, rayne didn't want to come out of her hide  I hope to get some pics of her soon because she is huge too lol, she is really trying to keep up with storm on the growth size, they may be about the same size


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 24, 2011)

That's so awsome. God I love tegus. Too bad Dozer will never get that big.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 24, 2011)

He looks cute  and if he's a yearling and still growing...you will be having a huge cute monster in no time I guess


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 24, 2011)

It's amazing how much size they can stack on in a year. Boon's right around the same place size-wise but he never went into full-blown hibernation, just slowed down. Next year we'll get to watch them thicken up quite a bit and start seeing some real jowls!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 24, 2011)

_ Still a baby,.. just a Big baby_


----------



## reptastic (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> It's amazing how much size they can stack on in a year. Boon's right around the same place size-wise but he never went into full-blown hibernation, just slowed down. Next year we'll get to watch them thicken up quite a bit and start seeing some real jowls!



I can't wait til his jowls start really coming in, I'm so giddy for next season lol


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I read about how fast they grew, but didn't realize it until I measured Gaia today and she's doubled in size in a month! She literally finishes a shed and will start fading again withing two or three days.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 24, 2011)

lol yep that's a tegu for you, these 2 will start a new shed before they finish the last one, and I can always tell because they will turn a brown creamy color, it never fails


spidersandmonsters said:


> Haha I read about how fast they grew, but didn't realize it until I measured Gaia today and she's doubled in size in a month! She literally finishes a shed and will start fading again withing two or three days.



lol yep that's a tegu for you, these 2 will start a new shed before they finish the last one, and I can always tell because they will turn a brown creamy color, it never fails



spidersandmonsters said:


> Haha I read about how fast they grew, but didn't realize it until I measured Gaia today and she's doubled in size in a month! She literally finishes a shed and will start fading again withing two or three days.



lol yep that's a tegu for you, these 2 will start a new shed before they finish the last one, and I can always tell because they will turn a brown creamy color, it never fails


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 25, 2011)

so sick i love em gettin real bigg too


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 25, 2011)

Very VERY handsome tegu!


----------

